# SAS HOLSTER



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Man I've been looking for a nice holster for my 43....this kydex is great. Resizing the pics...coming soon


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

Good looking rig. Looks like it keeps it tight to your side.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1BigIcehole said:


> Good looking rig. Looks like it keeps it tight to your side.


Thanks...very tight. Adjustable tension too.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That does look nice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> That does look nice.


Thanks...he makes custom kydex for any gun any way you want! Spare mag holders too.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a concealed concepts holster that is similar and an alien gear holster that I ordered incorrectly. I have another one in transit hopefully it is correct this time the alien gear holster has neoprene lining in the IWB that will be nice once I get the proper one.


----------

